# Videotaping advice



## John Akii-Bua (Aug 9, 2017)

I've been assigned the task of videotaping my son's team's games. 

Does anyone have any advice? Any cool tricks, ideas, or gear hacks?

What are other people's setups? For example, once I talked to a guy who got a couple of workplace stands at home depot, set up 2-3 old phones as fixed cameras at different points on the field. I think  he found some software or website that allowed him to sync up the different angles so it was easy to display all the three in unison. Anyone know anything about that type of thing?


----------



## RedHawk (Aug 9, 2017)

John Akii-Bua said:


> I've been assigned the task of videotaping my son's team's games.
> 
> Does anyone have any advice? Any cool tricks, ideas, or gear hacks?
> 
> What are other people's setups? For example, once I talked to a guy who got a couple of workplace stands at home depot, set up 2-3 old phones as fixed cameras at different points on the field. I think  he found some software or website that allowed him to sync up the different angles so it was easy to display all the three in unison. Anyone know anything about that type of thing?


There's a few companies that videotape games using a boom.  Have all the parents pitch in their share of the cost.  This way you can enjoy watching your son play just like the rest of the parents.


----------



## timbuck (Aug 9, 2017)

How did you get roped into that job?
I suppose if you already had equipment and were into it, it would be cool. 
But is this now an assigned parent/volunteer role?


----------



## John Akii-Bua (Aug 9, 2017)

timbuck said:


> How did you get roped into that job?
> I suppose if you already had equipment and were into it, it would be cool.
> But is this now an assigned parent/volunteer role?


It's a u12 DA team. I guess the DA requires all teams to videotape home games, so many DAs have a parent volunteer. I can think of a few reasons why I was asked, but I think it was mostly that I'm seen as reliable enough to fulfill the requirements. I doubt other people on the team will want to contribute to any gear, since it's not really about recruitment videos at this age.

I have a tripod and a basic video camera, so I'll stand on the halfway line and follow the ball. That's easy enough. I'm trying to decide if I want to geek out with anything more elaborate than that, so I was hoping to hear from real hobbyist videotappers.


----------



## timbuck (Aug 9, 2017)

Sounds like the DA teams need to invest if equipment or pay somebody if they are required to record their games.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 9, 2017)

I recoreded an entire Football season for my son sitting on top of a 12 foot ladder. I did one game for my daughters U12 soccer team. Ladder was hit a few times, that's why I only did it once. 

Good luck. I hope the other parents appreciate what you are doing for them.


----------



## BeepBeep Boop (Aug 10, 2017)

If the DA is requiring that teams tape games then the club requesting "volunteers" sounds like BS to me. If they won't hire professional to do it, then at the very least they should be willing to provide some sort of assistance for hardware/software. Good editing software is not cheap, and no, iMovie on your Mac won't get the job done. I'm assuming they also want high quality video right?

How long ago did you purchase your video camera?

Considering how much effort they're putting into DA, giving your a $500-1000 stipend for equipment (and your time) seems reasonable to me.


----------



## mirage (Aug 10, 2017)

At one of the games earlier this year, a parent had a complete camera pole and remote screen setup on the sideline.  After talking with him for a bit, I wished I knew about it when I was taking videos for my kid.

Its from STV Advantage and its really great.  Its light and affordable (~$1K complete without camcorder for kit 2). 

http://www.svtadvantage.net/purchase.html

I have no connection to the company.  So I'm not selling anything.  Just sharing a good find.

As for DA requiring it, its their responsibility so I find your situation bit odd.  It must be a new DA club without the olders.


----------



## timbuck (Aug 10, 2017)

That's a pretty good price.  I looked into systems a few years ago and they were closer to $3k. 
For $1,350 for a complete system, you can make your money back in 2 weekends. 
3 games a day x $125 a game.


----------



## AZsoccerDad (Aug 10, 2017)

What software do people typically use or recommend? Personally I want to create a dual camera system where I can have one focused on the D & GK and the other panning the full game....that way the team can review the full spread of a play starting at mid-field through the final 3rd....


----------



## ChrisD (Aug 10, 2017)

*I got the perfect set up, inexpensive and works absolutely insane.  I love watching the games after the fact and so does my son!  *


Tripod was 40.00 (13 ft )  this tripod is for lighting but comes with adapter for Video camera, about 1/5th the cost of other tripods!!!
Ipad holder 49.00
Panning/Tilt head-100.00
Camera (HD 1080p/60MPS)-600.00
Ipad--you probably have one

Less than $800.00 and you have a system that will last forever, dont get bamboozled into buying the other systems, this one I did is everything you need.
Then you import into Imovie and boom, you edit for free (Mac's)
export to Youtube and your golden.


Im based in Tustin, if you need any help let me know.  You can check out the video on my youtube channel --Chris Dimitrijevic--


----------



## BeepBeep Boop (Aug 10, 2017)

ChrisD said:


> *I got the perfect set up, inexpensive and works absolutely insane.  I love watching the games after the fact and so does my son!  *
> 
> 
> Tripod was 40.00 (13 ft )  this tripod is for lighting but comes with adapter for Video camera, about 1/5th the cost of other tripods!!!
> ...


Can you provide links to the equipment, or similar replacements?

What's the iPad for?


----------



## ChrisD (Aug 10, 2017)

We did use a go pro before but the ability to zoom and get a clearer picture is what you want.  
FYI hiring someone is going to cost a pretty penny, I called and the cheapest at the time was 325.00 but that was a professional.  This set up I have is completely wireless beside the cord for the panning /tilt which is important.  You really move side to side by rotating tripod with using your Ipad holder, that way tracking the ball is real time .  There's a second dad on the team that get my footage and creates really high end videos with slow motion and different angles from his camera, so your possibilities are endless, depending on what you want.  
Ive filmed a few games for other people already , if its OC based hit me up.


----------



## ChrisD (Aug 10, 2017)

BeepBeep Boop said:


> Can you provide links to the equipment, or similar replacements?
> 
> What's the iPad for?


Ipad and camera link up via bluetooth, you figure like a field monitor , with the camera being 9-13ft in the air you have to watch where the ball goes!


----------



## ChrisD (Aug 10, 2017)

*Tripod* *$40-70.00*
was purchased on Amazon, its specifically made for lighting rigs that photographer's use for flash bulb BUT it comes with a adapter that screws into your Camcorder or DSLR cameras.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004U5F3BC/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o09_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
*
Pan/Tilt remote Control unit--$125-175.00
https://www.amazon.com/Bescor-MP101...rd_wg=2XYba&psc=1&refRID=079V5H28BKTFQH272E1A

iPad holder or field monitor holder--50.00
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00JXZLAGG/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

You can tell I geeked out but watching our videos in HD on Youtube is legit. Just like someone mention above if your bandwidth or download speeds at home are slow the video are automatically adjusted so you might watch video is 480 or 720 even though you filmed in 60 fps, which is horrible after your watch them in 1080p HD. But invest in a good camera thats where 80% of your budget is....just remember you want 60 frames per sec or higher, that way with soccer the picture is super clear all the time.*


----------



## StylinAndProfilin (Aug 10, 2017)

ChrisD said:


> *Tripod* *$40-70.00*
> was purchased on Amazon, its specifically made for lighting rigs that photographer's use for flash bulb BUT it comes with a adapter that screws into your Camcorder or DSLR cameras.
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004U5F3BC/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o09_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> *
> ...


What camera do you use? How are you controlling zoom?


----------



## ChrisD (Aug 10, 2017)

heres what set up looks like , at Surf I had alot of people ask about it.


----------



## StylinAndProfilin (Aug 10, 2017)

ChrisD said:


> heres what set up looks like , at Surf I had alot of people ask about it.


My credit card is ready...


----------



## ChrisD (Aug 10, 2017)

StylinAndProfilin said:


> What camera do you use? How are you controlling zoom?


Panasonic HC-V 770, I control the zoom via bluetooth on the Ipad.  You download the app on Ipad, sync camera and Ipad right before the game and your ready to go.
On Canons and Sony cameras you can attach hard wired camera and zoom controller, just fyi.


----------



## StylinAndProfilin (Aug 10, 2017)

ChrisD said:


> Panasonic HC-V 770, I control the zoom via bluetooth on the Ipad.  You download the app on Ipad, sync camera and Ipad right before the game and your ready to go.
> On Canons and Sony cameras you can attach hard wired camera and zoom controller, just fyi.


Thx for the info so far. What's the name of the app? I did some searching and all I'm finding is apps that transfer recorded video or still images. Not finding any kind of "live syncing" apps.


----------



## ChrisD (Aug 10, 2017)

here you go..this only works with Panasonic cameras with wifi built in
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.panasonic.avc.cng.imageapp&hl=en

Ive only had small issues with the app, but thats to be expected.  When we play'd in the Santa Ana League and your in a field that's surrounded by homes or apartments you get alot of wifi disturbance, but for the most part 95% of the time you wont have that issue. 

Also if you have questions about camcorders call https://www.bhphotovideo.com/ these guys rock , are super friendly and will help you out even if you dont buy anything.  I went to Best buy and bought mine there, cause I'm impatient. but super happy with the panasonic the picture is beyond clear.


----------



## StylinAndProfilin (Aug 10, 2017)

ChrisD said:


> here you go..this only works with Panasonic cameras with wifi built in
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.panasonic.avc.cng.imageapp&hl=en
> 
> Ive only had small issues with the app, but thats to be expected.  When we play'd in the Santa Ana League and your in a field that's surrounded by homes or apartments you get alot of wifi disturbance, but for the most part 95% of the time you wont have that issue.
> ...


Do you have a power source for the motorized head?


----------



## ChrisD (Aug 10, 2017)

battery powered


----------



## zebrafish (Aug 11, 2017)

Check out vidswap. This is a really cool software that automatically splits game into segments of possession, shots, offensive/defensive, particular player. There is a cost. I have no financial relationship with them. But it does the video cutting automatically. That is huge. If I were involved with coaching a team on a serious level (like college or something), I would get this software. Last year, my kid's team had a single game video split up by this software (trying to get us to sign up) and it was really, really cool. 

You can get pretty decent elevated video with an extendible painter's pole with a 4K-video GoPro on the top. You can control the on/off with your iPhone. Really gives nice perspective of player positioning. Since the GoPro has such a wide pan, you can watch the game pretty well and not have to over-focus on where the camera is pointed. You can essentially stand (or sit) there and hold the painter's pole and rotate it. Coaches probably prefer this type of video. It isn't that costly and provides the essential information about positioning during game play. It gives a really nice perspective. 

If you're going for field-level video with a camera (say a DSLR with a zoom), my only advice is to shoot in 4K. This provides better highlights for parents (and kids) but it doesn't give the best perspective on field positioning, etc. It is more for the "oohs" "ahhs". It is also more of a pain in the butt to shoot (requires much more active involvement while shooting the video). You can't really enjoy the game as much. It is really, really effective at keeping you distracted at doing something where you can't yell if you have these type of tendencies...

Since you've been assigned the role, you're probably being asked to provide elevated video...


----------



## StylinAndProfilin (Aug 12, 2017)

mirage said:


> At one of the games earlier this year, a parent had a complete camera pole and remote screen setup on the sideline.  After talking with him for a bit, I wished I knew about it when I was taking videos for my kid.
> 
> Its from STV Advantage and its really great.  Its light and affordable (~$1K complete without camcorder for kit 2).
> 
> ...


For these, do you know if you have manually turn the pole to capture the action?


----------



## sandshark (Aug 16, 2017)

Tell your crazy ass coach that 11 years old kids don't need or care about watching videos of themselves making mistakes! 

Unless he ads in cartoon characters and marvel super heroes he will lose them within the first 3 min of the video. Ha ha this $hit is insane! 
Or is he going view the video to perfect their 11 year old game.


----------



## DrPepperFan (Aug 16, 2017)

sandshark said:


> Tell your crazy ass coach that 11 years old kids don't need or care about watching videos of themselves making mistakes!
> 
> Unless he ads in cartoon characters and marvel super heroes he will lose them within the first 3 min of the video. Ha ha this $hit is insane!
> Or is he going view the video to perfect their 11 year old game.


As always, it depends on the kid.

I've been taping my daughter (2006) for the past two seasons. It started out as a fun way to keep her interested, and now it's turned into a tool to reinforce what's being taught at practice.

>lose them within the first 3 min of the video

This is true. I condense the games into a 5 minute highlight that we watch together and also upload the entire game to YouTube. 3-4 times per week she'll watch parts of the complete game by herself without prompting. I also know that some of her teammates do the same.

So, it depends on the kid.


----------



## ChrisD (Aug 21, 2017)

Depends on the kid.  My son is 9 and all he watches is youtube , I'd say 70% sports /30% other (breakdancing,videogame stuff,etc...)

BUT we've also been filming for 4 years and its completely volunteer.

When I was a kid I had Texas Instruments and it didn't make me a better speller by any means , BUT it was fun.......maybe its the same with videos that we film, its fun for a kid that love the sport, plays ball with his best friends and gets to watch himself from a different perspective.  

I come home after games , upload them and he'll be the first one to say, lets watch.  Some of the videos get 40 views, some get over 250, in the end , I think its great to watch a game after the whistle blows, wins , lose or draw..

I love watching my team play, 100%!  Its entertainment and *it is 100% a learning tool* too, but thats us , we kick the ball 7 days a week

We went into the Final this weekend, and won in penalty kicks , just that alone is video gold for the boys (and Parents), great times........


----------



## TheIronCurtain (Aug 21, 2017)

sandshark said:


> Tell your crazy ass coach that 11 years old kids don't need or care about watching videos of themselves making mistakes!
> 
> Unless he ads in cartoon characters and marvel super heroes he will lose them within the first 3 min of the video. Ha ha this $hit is insane!
> Or is he going view the video to perfect their 11 year old game.


My 12yo DD's a keeper & we rewatch the footage of all of her games together. She analyzes her plays & learns what she did well & what she needs to work on. We share this info w her team & keeper coaches. Invaluable tool! And, allows me to make some cool highlight reels!

I use a set standard & modified gopros & get great footage...


----------



## MWN (Aug 21, 2017)

sandshark said:


> Tell your crazy ass coach that 11 years old kids don't need or care about watching videos of themselves making mistakes!


The OP already disclosed this is a DA team.  Video is required by US Soccer DA.


----------



## sandshark (Aug 21, 2017)

It just keeps getting better


----------



## timbuck (Nov 8, 2017)

Revisiting this thread to see if anyone else has experience or recommendations.  We are looking for something simple (IE- any parent could figure out how to set it up and record with a few minutes of instruction), good video quality and filmed from a high angle.


----------



## NickName (Nov 8, 2017)

timbuck said:


> Revisiting this thread to see if anyone else has experience or recommendations.  We are looking for something simple (IE- any parent could figure out how to set it up and record with a few minutes of instruction), good video quality and filmed from a high angle.


I think I'm the parent that was referred to about the svtadvantage unit.  I'm not affiliated with them (I think the guy makes them out of his garage) but can give some of my observations.  Bear with me, slow day and I can type forever.

I used a GoPro on a fixed mount at the beginning but was unimpressed with the results.




I got mine about 3 years ago for ~$1,200.  Its a lot less than the other "systems" I've come across.  The system is fairly simplistic but works for me.  There is a decent step by step booklet in the kit
The connector on the camera (Sony) wore out in about 2 seasons.  I replaced it with a much better (opinion) Canon HF G40 but its about 3x the size/weight of the Sony so I've had to get a bit creative to keep the camera from leaning to the side.

Others I have found:
http://www.endzonecamera.com/prices/
http://www.endzonevideo.com/products/telescoping-video-tower-systems
http://hipod.com/ If I felt like dropping the money, this is the one I would get.  I've seen more of these at high school games (football/soccer).
https://blog.vidswap.com/2013/08/20/how-to-make-a-mobile-telescoping-pole-camera-for-football-soccer-lacrosse-and-any-other-sport/  DIY.  I almost went this route but was in a hurry and typically when I "try" something, it ends up in a pile in the garage and I have to shell out a second time for the ready made version.
There are more but it seems like most start at around $2500 and go up from there.
I have seen some DIY versions that use motorized heads: https://www.amazon.com/Bescor-MP101-Video-Motorized-Head/dp/B008T17W9O  The people I've talked to seemed happy enough with the setup.

Things popping in my head as I write:
The svtadvantage is pretty easy to set up and take down.  I can usually do it in about 5 or so minutes, 10-15 if I'm taking my time.
I've loaned it out a couple of times.  I show them how to set it up once or twice and give them the instructions.  I never heard that they had a problem so I assume it worked out.
Pan/Tilt is manual.  Near action can move fast enough that I feel I would struggle with a motorized head.
Start/Stop/Zoom/Wide is wired.  https://www.amazon.com/Bescor-MP101-Video-Motorized-Head/dp/B008T17W9O
Height of the mast:  I would have liked 20-25 feet.  I believe the height of mine (svtadvantage) is 16 feet.  I feel that higher would have given a better angle but when filming the near side of the field, it gets a bit hard to follow (see camera distance below).
Extra batteries: both the camera and the monitor.  Pretty cheap on Amazon.  I can get at least 2 games out of a set of batteries.  I might get 3 but its pretty rare that we have that many in a day.  I pull it down when we change fields and swap batteries then.
Camera distance from the field:  Action on the near side of the field can get tough to follow so I try to set up around 15-20 feet back.  On some fields I'm within 2-3 feet and I struggle to follow the near side action and you can only zoom out so far:
Near side action with camera close to the field:




Sometimes setting up at halfway mark can be tough.
https://imgur.com/a/EaD1B
I don't set up on tracks so I was pretty far off the field




Same location as the image above
Wind: Fiberglass/Plastic will have a lot of sway in wind (Silverlakes anyone?).  Oddly enough I've found that if I keep the camera moving up/down/left/right, it sways less.
Sandbags: You can pick them up on amazon but you have to have them.  If the mast falls, the camera will hurt someone.  I used sand inside ziplocks inside the saddle bags.  They tear eventually and get sand everywhere.  When I replace them, I will fill them with rocks instead.  https://www.amazon.com/StudioFX-SANDBAG-SADDLEBAG-DESIGN-Photography/dp/B00O4H6AI6/
I have a Hudl account but it just takes too long for the coach to edit the film.  Easier just to upload to youtube and let people watch when they have time.
I've had people ask what I charge; I don't.  I do it for fun and it keeps me quiet on the sideline but it doesn't keep others from doing so.  I imagine someone could do 3-4 games a day and make some decent side money.
I would like to go with a wireless system but I always hear about lag for video and controls.  I may give it a shot eventually.
Something else to look at is the soloshot: https://soloshot.com/ I had one on order but cancelled after they had delivery issues (year long).  Supposedly you can control it from a remote ipad instead of using the included tag.

Not trying to shill here but I put this together earlier this week for our team:




It has clips from various angles and distances.
Some of them you can see the camera tilting to the left.  The camera has a tendency to move on the mount when I'm putting it up.  I have a fix in mind but always forget to take care of it until I'm actually at the sideline when its too late.


----------



## NickName (Aug 17, 2018)

Sorry to dredge up an old thread.

I was asked about this last night and wanted to bring up something for those that do film their games.

I have been using an AV connection between the camera and remote monitor (down at the bottom) since I originally got my gear.  Recently I purchased a 20 foot mini HDMI to HDMI cable to replace it.  The difference on the screen is amazing.  No more "which fuzzy object is the ball" searches or "whos kid is that anyways."  
Added benefit of seeing the entire recorded area as the AV connection cropped things considerably.  I knew it was happening from set pieces (I tried to catch the corner flag to far post), but didnt realize how much.

This is the cable I purchased:  https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005H4Y71M 

The only change I would make (and may still) is to get an ultra slim cable.  The one I bought is a bit on the thick side and tends to get kinked.

Back to your regular griping about coaches, driving, fields, refs, etc.


----------



## ChrisD (Aug 17, 2018)

What monitor did you go with bud?  Im wireless and theres a lag of about .5 seconds but you get used to it very fast.  Also wifi tends to get some interference at heavy populated areas like Surf Cup Fields or deep in neighborhoods where there are alot of people like apartments (Santa Ana/ Los Angeles Downtown).


----------



## NickName (Aug 17, 2018)

ChrisD said:


> What monitor did you go with bud?  Im wireless and theres a lag of about .5 seconds but you get used to it very fast.  Also wifi tends to get some interference at heavy populated areas like Surf Cup Fields or deep in neighborhoods where there are alot of people like apartments (Santa Ana/ Los Angeles Downtown).


I am using: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01E72T11K   Its sold under various names.
I think it was cheaper ($70) when I bought my replacement.  Actually I have 2 of them as my original one wasnt broken as I thought a couple years back.

The only times I tried wireless were back when I tried using a gopro.  It was pretty bad (1-2 second delay) and the signal was terrible.  I may try wireless with my Canon (I think it has it).
One of the nice things about wired is I can turn off the monitor and camera remotely during halftime and have it back up and running in 2-3 seconds.  I would need to see how long it takes to reconnect via wireless if I accidentally/purposefully turn it off.

Ideally I would love to use an IPad as a monitor but I havent figured out a way to do it wired.  If I am looking at wireless, maybe it brings it back in the mix.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Aug 17, 2018)

My advice is don’t video. It takes away from enjoying the game.  If your trying for college play DA or ECNL where the coaches will go to what your kid play live.  If you must do a highlight film DA provides free video of all games or just pay one of the services to film your team at a showcase.  The quality will be way better.


----------



## LBCTrojan (Aug 20, 2018)

I was also asked by my DD's coach to look into videotaping games this year as a learning tool. DD is an 04 and at her level most games come down to 1 goal. Coach currently will discuss the previous tourney games the following week at practice and get player input on things that went well and areas of improvement. Needless to say tape doesn't lie! I saw this thread last Friday afternoon and sent Chris D. a message about his videotaping services. This was an ideal situation for my DD's team as none of the parents have the video equipment nor do they want to contribute $$$ to purchase a system (can you blame them?). Then you have to find a parent that's capable of filming the game & editing/uploading the final product.

Chris D. responded quickly and described his videotaping service and delivered! Filmed 2 games on Sunday and they were edited and links emailed back to me late Sunday! Very reasonable fee and gave me a price break on the 2nd video. Totally professional, knows the game (son plays) and the quality was outstanding. Girls on the team all watch and learn on Youtube so they're excited to see what they're doing in the game so they can make corrections and improve. Links were sent out to the players this morning so the team can discuss at practice and get better. Parents on the team ALL contributed to the nominal fee for Chris's videotaping service as no one wants to film the games. Highly recommend contacting Chris if your team is thinking of getting some games videotaped!


----------



## ChrisD (Aug 21, 2018)

Thanks LBCTrojan, worked out for both of us!  For the record Im just a crazy soccer dad with a nasty hotrod habit looking to make some spare change for parts.  
As long as I dont have any games , Im always down to film anyone , heres some examples of the quality , if anyone needs help building a setup please hit me up , I can dial you in, I think Ive help built 3 systems so far for people......  https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCyh5xGz2kd4JK-pLsm9Nqjg


----------

